# Study: Some Get Colonoscopies Too Frequently



## BlueBerry Hill (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't know if this problem applies to us, but thought it an interesting article. Have to admit, had a few times where I felt a doc was pushing for a colonoscopy to be done, when I didn't think it necessary. Study: Some Get Colonoscopies Too Frequentlyhttp://www.foxnews.com/health/2011/05/10/study-colonoscopies-frequently/excerpt:


> Many patients are getting screened for colorectal cancer more often than guidelines recommend, hints a new study.That finding, along with other research published today in Archives of Internal Medicine, suggest that doctors need to better target the tests to patients who are most likely to benefit, and conserve limited screening resources and prevent complications by sticking to recommendations more closely, researchers said.When colonoscopies are done according to guidelines, they "should lead to a dramatic reduction in colon cancer," Dr. James Goodwin, one of the researchers from the University of Texas Medical Branch in Galveston, told Reuters Health.However, he said, "You cause more harm than good when you're screening too frequently. It's a bad thing to do for the patient."


----------

